
Apple’s new MacBook Pro might ditch regular USB ports - happy-go-lucky
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13314972/apple-macbook-pro-late-2016-rumors-no-usb-ports
======
hrgeek
This will a smart move, he says sarcastically.

